# Azonic B52 and KHS Lucky 7 the same?????



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

check these two pics out
its azonics b52 and khs lucky 7
the azonic has been out for about a year i think and khs' lucky 7 is all new
so whats the deal??
































who actually makes the bike?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

yup, this has been discussed before. apparently, some super company in Taiwan or China makes them and then sells them to be re-branded.


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

dowst said:


> yup, this has been discussed before. apparently, some super company in Taiwan or China makes them and then sells them to be re-branded.


oh ok sorry about the repost i never saw it thanks

but does that go for all the bikes azonic makes and khs their dh200 looks like the eliminator?????


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Kinda dumb that a company can't design their own frames.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, they are called catalog frames. They do this with some other stuff, like helmets


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Designing stuff is time and labor intensive. All of Azonic's stuff is out of a catalog.

There are a few other frames that are the same as the b-52.


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

I've thought about buying the B52 just because it would be an inexpensive build.... i heard from someone that the rear tire hits the seat tube area? 

Who here has ridden one personally or knows of an actual friend who has?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

stupid, why dont they come up with their own frame designs


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Djponee said:


> stupid, why dont they come up with their own frame designs


Because the point of their company is to make money. The can make more money buying and re branding catalog frames than designing and building their own. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Designing stuff is time and labor intensive. All of Azonic's stuff is out of a catalog.
> 
> There are a few other frames that are the same as the b-52.


Do you know if the Azonic Gravity is patented by Azonic or designed by another company?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the KHS is totally different, the Azonic has a Roco...


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the KHS is totally different, the Azonic has a Roco...


haha

yea ive seen a b52 at diablo and the seat tube was bare metal in one spot it had no paint so i asked they guy who owned it whats up w it and he said that it was the tire i was shocked.
look


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cbrbighit said:


> their dh200 looks like the eliminator?????


no no.........the eliminator was non-FSR......this bike has a FSR rear end (Horst Link)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

cbrbighit said:


> haha
> 
> yea ive seen a b52 at diablo and the seat tube was bare metal in one spot it had no paint so i asked they guy who owned it whats up w it and he said that it was the tire i was shocked.
> look


i remember the b52 having that problem... did they fix it at all for khs??? or are you gonna be forced to run a shorter stroke shock?


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

it looks like the khs seattube has a slight bend to it


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Because the point of their company is to make money. The can make more money buying and re branding catalog frames than designing and building their own. I see nothing wrong with it


true it would just be cooler if they made their own frames, but in terms of making money it is smart


----------



## dhbro1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Fulton said:


> it looks like the khs seattube has a slight bend to it


I don't see the bend, maybe it's just tough to see in this photo? KHS is claiming 7'' for this ride, does the shock stroke on the Azonic allow for the tire to rub? Because the coil has taken out of the Roco in that one photo, is that to be dramatic, or is that REALLY the shock stroke?


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

The coil was taken out to actually compress the shock manually I think, to illustrate what happens on large suspension hits.


Not good if you ask me, and I don't just mean the catalog-operation.

I think those of us who care about our bikes would like to think the companies actually care about them too. Anyone can buy a frame, put some stickers on it and slap a higher price on it in the sake of making a profit. Ends justifies the means, yadda yadda.

man f*ck that.


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

i rode that khs in june the seattube does have a bend in it


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats gay the tire hits before the shock bottoms.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hope they never bottom, because it can potentially eff them up


----------



## yetitarka (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, look again folks... the new '08 Azonic has the exact same bend in the seat tube that the KHS has...







KHS just waited to launch the Lucky7 until after Azonic had given feedback on frame-rub to the company that actually makes the bike. Makes sense if you think about it. Still... tire should not rub frame on these bikes: the Roco WC has the bottom-out air adjustment to control the progressive ramp at the end of travel... it seems that if you have one of these frames and your rear tire is rubbing the post, you need to actually pay attention to the tuning of the Roco shock (or lose some weight!)...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Newer Azonic B52s and KHS Lucky 7s have a bend in the seat tube. The problem was addressed at Interbike 07.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i have the Lucky 7 and have gotten 4 real deal rides in on it (got it in Jan / got surgery.. still recovering).

if you like a very responsive bike that handles like focking BMW M3, plush suspension, great braking and really offensive / ugly paint job, get it. bike is focking sick. just boots off the smallest hits, pedals, you can lock the fork out easy if you are someone who likes pedaling (i don't, been there done that). i am single ring / mrp sys 1. 

and yes, the seat tube is bent.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Azonic B52 ............ saturday pics


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

2 questions

1 - where were those pics taken? looks like Riverside or Rubidoux or some other rocky SoCal spot

2 - do you reeeeeally have 31 THOUSAND posts?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

mild beast said:


> 2 questions
> 
> 1 - where were those pics taken? looks like Riverside or Rubidoux or some other rocky SoCal spot
> 
> 2 - do you reeeeeally have 31 THOUSAND posts?


those pictures are taken West of Tx some where. haven't been but i know that is the general location.

and yes - SMT has 31,+++ post: we all know he has a problem, but we have no plan of intervention.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> those pictures are taken West of Tx some where. haven't been but i know that is the general location.
> 
> and yes - SMT has 31,+++ post: we all know he has a problem, *but we have no plan of intervention*.


yep and the intervention didn't work either


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

heh.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the report mild beast. I have been waiting for a report on this machine; for it is cheap and I need a replacement all mountain beast! I hope your not a khs rep though! what does your build consist of in parts and weight!


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

bro-brah, that's a lot of !!!!!! and, i don't rep ****. 

the only thing i've changed is making it an single ring / mrp system 1. the bike is ultra focking bad ass. like i said before, i rode it 4x and it's been sitting since the 2nd week of Jan. i am supposed to go riding this weekend (Kernville).. but may not. 

i've tried a bunch of different bikes. i can't remember 'em all, but specialized, KONA, giant. the Lucky 7 was the best for me for sure. it's a very lively bike. very easily maneuvered.

the bike is very lively on the trail. any bump you see it launches off of. there's a trail called "Dutch Flat" out of Keysville (by Kernville). it's got some killer dh and fr stuff on it. really steep single track that is hell of rutted down the center. i just sliced through this with the fastest guys in the pack.

the bike changed my opinion of dh / fr. i mean, i was coming off of riding a jackal at mammoth all last season, so anything was as step up. but the control under high speed. i never kept up with the fast guys in my group before. on that bike? sh!t.. was simple. i past guys that i couldn't before. 

the only ***** is the dessert-like colors. the paint just chips right off the bars. you can see the "Truvativ" under the hokey paint on the bars. 

i don't even feel like i've got to really ride it yet. 2 days of killer dh then 2 days of fr stuff here.


----------



## no1cr500racer (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

no1cr500racer said:


> Nice.


did you really revive such and old thread to say "nice."?????


----------



## no1cr500racer (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sjsielen (Feb 20, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Blacksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

since have have a khs lucky 7 its a great bike nice for freeride and some dh i love it and by the way its has held up as well as any other bike so don't hate on the bike till u ride it


----------



## nath69 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have done some investigations after I posted a photo on another thread about identifying a frame.

It looks the Azonic B52 and KHS Luck 7 are both frames called Teuton made by a company called FireAngelCycle. The 2009/10 frame has a slightly different frame but 2008 model is "the" same.

From recollection, the Azonic Avenger is a frame made by a company called Xtension.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

nath69 said:


> I have done some investigations after I posted a photo on another thread about identifying a frame.
> 
> It looks the Azonic B52 and KHS Luck 7 are both frames called Teuton made by a company called FireAngelCycle. The 2009/10 frame has a slightly different frame but 2008 model is "the" same.
> 
> ...


Um, no....

All Azonic's, KHS, Sette, etc, etc, etc are manufactured by Astro Taiwan.

http://www.astroeng.com.tw/


----------



## nath69 (Aug 1, 2008)

They look very similar

Astro ASFRG looks like like 2009 model Teuton
http://www.fireangelcycle.com/cycle/full_suspension/teuton.html

Astro ASFRA looks like the 2008 model Teuton
http://www.fireangelcycle.com/past/2008/bikes/teuton.html

Maybe Fireangelcycle are a Wholesale/Retailer as opposed to manufacturer


----------



## E.L. (Oct 21, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Azonic B52 ............ saturday pics


Damn, i just went to that trail at rocky peak today..


----------

